# Mid February fishing from the surf.



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to live in Florida but have not for about 10 years. Vero Beach area. Will be coming down for a visit mid February. What is in the surf and off jetties at that time. I can't remember. I want to make sure I bring down the right gear.


----------



## cgbills (Oct 27, 2020)

I am in the Vero area. Pompano are hitting from the surf. Went out Thursday last week and did not catch a thing. Went out Saturday and hit a school of pompano and pulled out 5. Almost always catch whiting and pompano. Also can catch jack, blue fish, Spanish mackerel from the surf with a spoon. Best thing from the surf is a double drop rig aka pompano rig (learn to tie your own) with sputnik or pyramid sinker. Bait to use would be fish bites and a sand flea.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

I would bring your best long casting rod that time of the year. Pompano should be in the surf in that area.


----------

